# random pics of my YJ



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

just clayed n waxed her the other day. figured Id take a few pics since my car is usually dirty lol.

cars in the shop now, swapping out clutched, getting anti hop axles, suspension bushings and 20mm lowering spring. 
thinking of swapping out the X pipe for a H pipe to see if i hear a difference.

god i hate winter! of course as soon as i pulled out of the garage it rained...
























































my mav diffuser


----------



## SyncTSH (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks badass, not huge yellow guy but the black accents look great.


----------



## RDrake (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree not huge on yellow but the car flows really well..


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nicely done sir! Looks great :cheers.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## GoGoatGo11 (Jun 20, 2007)

very nice


----------



## silvertl (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks good. I've tried searching, where did you get your rear diffuser?


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

silvertl said:


> Looks good. I've tried searching, where did you get your rear diffuser?


guy on ls2gto, maverick man. theres a long wait time to get them. theyre custom made.


GTO Customer Car Gallery | Maverickman Carbon


----------



## WV GTO (Jul 25, 2012)

Man that ride is clean. Looks good


----------



## Desire (Apr 2, 2013)

*Nice "wax" job you gave her*

I agree, not big on yellow, but you picked out perfect rims that compliment the color. The look would pass as a sports package offered by pontiac..

And yes, i love my h-pipe sound, very deep roar( with straight tube axlebacks and shorty headers. Go custom made by your local muffler shop, same size pipe for crossover too


----------



## Dennis1990 (Apr 25, 2013)

WOW what a great car.. You done good detailing work, But I like the modifications on your car specially the hood and the front bumper is looking amazing. But your car's color is also very different.. Because mostly yellow colored cars looks like cabs but this is looking really nice. Thanks for sharing the photos.. please share some interior photos too.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

Dennis1990 said:


> WOW what a great car.. You done good detailing work, But I like the modifications on your car specially the hood and the front bumper is looking amazing. But your car's color is also very different.. Because mostly yellow colored cars looks like cabs but this is looking really nice. Thanks for sharing the photos.. please share some interior photos too.


Thanks! I still get called taxi and school bus on occasion though lol


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

How did that old saying go?: "call me anything you want, except a taxi or late for dinner!"  ( I personally LOVE that yellow! It just looks "right" on your ride!).


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

gjones said:


> How did that old saying go?: "call me anything you want, except a taxi or late for dinner!"  ( I personally LOVE that yellow! It just looks "right" on your ride!).


Lol so true!

I've changed it up a little over the winter.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!!! :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I like it. Makes me almost want another one.


----------



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks great man. Do you have a light tint on your head lights or is that just the angle of the photo?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

